# Ministry to Military



## Hamalas (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello! I just wanted to give a plug for a ministry that my family supports called Ministry to Military. As they put it on their website:


> The vision of Ministry to the Military includes the following: (1) Plant Presbyterian and Reformed Churches near all the major bases overseas; (2) Encourage PCA presbyteries in the U.S. to plant churches near major bases that are without a reformed witness; (3) Establish a Reformed Uniform Ministry (RUM) on all major bases in the U.S. and overseas. The primary focus of this ministry is evangelism and discipleship; and (4) RUM will help those who are reached with the Gospel with assimilation into local reformed churches.



You can go to the website to learn more about their vision, beliefs, and goals but I just wanted to make you aware of this so that you can be praying for them and, if the Lord so moves, support them financially. This ministry is, with the support of presbytery, the labor of one man, Jason Strong, who was a classmate of my Dad's at RTS who has a heart and passion to see confessional, ordinary means of grace ministry to those that need it most and so often don't have access to it. In a day when ministry to the military is becoming increasingly challenging they are seeking to fill a necessary gap. The Strong family is a wonderful blessing, but they have not been without their share of trouble. They have a daughter who is severely disabled and are facing a significant financial shortfall as they seek to get this ministry off the ground. God will provide, and I encourage you to consider their ministry and perhaps pass their information on to others who may be interested. Thanks!

M2M | StrongPatriots.com


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2014)

Southeast Alabama Presbytery deserves some credit for their early work in this field. 

That being said, based on the web site, it doesn't look like the organization at the link is one that I'd be comfortable supporting. It says it is part of Southeast Alabama presbytery, but it says to send money to North Carolina. (send checks to: Ministry to the Military International, PO Box 45, Waynesville, NC 28786) No EFCA seal. No 'who we are' showing a board of directors. No readily apparent links to the Presbytery site. No statement as to tax deductability of contributions. (Or if these things are there, they aren't readily apparent). It looks like it's set up on a blogging platform. I don't see a link to it on the Southeast Alabama Presbytery web site. In short, there is no indicia of legitimacy. 

The online contributions do seem to flow to a paypal account in the name of Southeast Alabama Presbytery, Inc, an entity that was set up several decades ago by among others, a (now deceased) PCA pastor in that presbytery, but in the Secretary of State's records shows no current address, registered agent, or registered agent's address for that entity. Southeast Alabama Presbytery does show a Jason Strong as a member of Presbytery with a title of 'Assistant Director of Ministry to Military Families'


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 31, 2014)

If you have doubts about the legitimacy of the organization perhaps contacting the Presbytery would be the best thing to do. I simply posted this here to make people aware.


----------



## Quatchu (Jan 31, 2014)

I was actually speaking with Doug Hudson yesterday. He is involved in the organization and planted there first church in Landstuhl Germany, and was the pastor there for 15 years. Although the site I have been most familiar with is Home Page .


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2014)

Quatchu said:


> Although the site I have been most familiar with is Home Page



Much nicer looking site. But I still wonder why the treasurer of Southeast Alabama Presbytery is in North Carolina.


----------

